# My story



## linda in London (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello, I live in London and I was a member on this site a few years ago and was suffering from IBS which mainly was due to stress / anxiety. I was at a stage where it was hard to function on a day-to-day basis, difficult to leave home, attend meetings, use any transport etc due to anxiety associated with IBS. During my time on this site I was offered so much support and advice that I just wanted to come back and say thanks! Eric, you most likely do not remember me but you offered me so much support and encouragement in so many ways so just wanted to say thanks to you as well! It’s good to see you are still here!I used Michael Mahoney’s Cds and then went to see a CBT / hypnotherapist. They both helped so much. I am now training to be a hypnotherapist and I am thinking of specialising in IBS management. As part of my training I do self hypnosis and again I am noticing a reduction in my stress / anxiety levels and insomnia. I have even managed to use the underground trains after such a long time! I have even joined a hiking group and walk about 12-14 miles in a day when we go out - which was unheard off a few years ago as i always had to be close to a toilet! My life has changed so much, although I still suffer from IBS - I have more control over it.Anyway, just wanted to share my story with you, I wish you all the best of luck.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, thanks and it always pleases me to see people doing better such as yourself.







Thanks for coming back also and posting that your doing well as I believe that helps others as well.I know a few people who then became hypnotherapists after trying it out. I am very happy to hear of your successes with your IBS and thanks for your comments.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is great to hear, Linda - As you may know, Mike holds CPD workshops for hypnotherapists in practice for training in IBS - you may want to contact him after you have completed your training and have your professional certification, or inquire about it from your institution - I will also share your kind words with Mike as he will be pleased to hear this as much as Eric is!!Thanks again for sharing your story - as Eric mentions - this helps to encourage so many others who are suffering...All the best!


----------

